# Happy Birthday Joiseygal!



## Spookineer

*Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Birthday... To YOU!!!*

Hope it was a Great one Joisey!


----------



## The Creepster

OH BOY.....break out the dollar bills


----------



## scareme

I didn't know it was your birthday!

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Joiseygal!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy Birthday Sharon!


----------



## fick209

Happy birthday, hope it's a great one!


----------



## DarkLore

happy birthday


----------



## pyro




----------



## Lauriebeast

Happy, Happy Birthday to youuuuuuu!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zurgh

A very Happy & zombie birthday to you!


----------



## Vlad

Happy Birthday Sharon. Yay !!! This means we have cake at the next meeting!


----------



## doggieshop

Happy Birthday Sharon!!!!!! Yay Cake!!


----------



## NoahFentz

Happy Birthday crazy lady


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Happy Birthday Sharon...hope I didn't miss it!!


----------



## IMU

♪♫•*¨*•.¸¸♥¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪ Happy Bday to YOU ♪♫•*¨*•.¸¸♥¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪
Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Joiseygal

Thank you so much for all the birthday greetings.  I went out last night with a group of friends at a really nice restaurant. Today I'm going with my daughter and her father to Smithville , NJ. It will be a nice quiet day with family enjoying the sites.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sounds like a perfect way to end the weekend!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## morbidmike

happy birthday Sharon now your way older than me hehehehehe Hope it's awsome Zombie chic


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Happy Birthday Joiseygal! I hope you have a wonderful day!*


----------



## sharpobject

Happy Birthday Sharon!!! I wish I had known when we were texting yesterday. I agree with Vlad - lots of cake at the next Make and Take - I'll bring at least one.


----------



## DoomBuddy

Have a great birthday. i did not realize our birthdays were so close.


----------



## trishaanne

Happy Birthday Sharon. Hope you have an awesome day. (And yes, Vlad dear, we'll have cake)


----------



## Spooky1

Hapy Birthday, Joiseygal!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy birthday Joisey!!! Was it a good one?


----------



## Kaoru

Happy Birthday Girl! Hope you had a great day celebrating. Hugs!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday, JG!


----------



## Vlad

> lots of cake at the next Make and Take - I'll bring at least one.


That means Rum cake.......


----------



## Joiseygal

Vlad said:


> That means Rum cake.......


Yummmm...did you say rum cake!?!?! Thank you so much for everyone wishing me a Happy Birthday! I was originally going to go to Smithville, NJ, but the weather was rainy so we delayed that event. So I went to a friends house for dinner. I had a great weekend and it felt like it was definitely a special day. Thanks all! 
Oh and we have a few birthday's in our NJ/PA Make and Take so bring on the cake!!!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Happy Birthday!


----------



## randyaz

!!!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!!!!! Zombie Girl


----------



## Ervserver

Happy birthday


----------



## GothicCandle

*sings*


Wish you a merry...oh wait wrong song, Happy birthday to you!


----------



## DarkLore

Hb jg


----------



## madmomma

A very happy belated birthday to you! Hope it was great


----------



## hpropman

Happy Birthday Sharon! Yes cake at the next meeting


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!


----------

